# [Milestone 1] Location services does not work



## jaimefma (Nov 6, 2012)

I have installed the AOKP milestone 1 for my Galaxy S GT-i9000 with the google apps package.

The problem here is that applications as Google Maps, whethear application and so on, are not able to locate my position over the mobile network.

However, when I'm connected to a Wifi link at home, Google Maps is able to locate my position without GPS sources. Anyway no other applicaction works if they need my current location.

Does anybody know why?

Cheers


----------



## florea.cristi (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have the same problem with build 4 -> the GPS module is not able to find the satelite.
I have tried Maps and also IGO. Ihave selected also the GPS module source as beeing internal module and no result.

Maybe someone can help with this problem.

Thanks


----------



## vex (Aug 8, 2013)

i have a problem with my gps after Milestone 2 (install, clear user data etc etc) and sygic, it tries to find the satellite for 5 mins it fails and drains all the battery of the phone


----------

